# Farbe ersetzen



## surfa (10. Februar 2003)

Hi

Frage zu Farbe ersetzen. Unter Bild - Farbe ersetzen kann man Farbwerte, durch schieben der Regler Toleranz-Farbton-Sättigung und Helligkeit verändern. 
Ist es auch möglich eine Farbe mit einem bestimmten Farbton z.b. F645AB,..... zu ersetzen (also nicht über schieben der "Regler")

Gruß surfa


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Februar 2003)

Hi,

wenn du dir deine gewünschte Farbe vorher als Vordergrundfarbe in der Farbpalette auswählst, dann kannst du sie bei geöffnetem "Farbe ersetzen"-Dialog mit der Pipette auswählen (anklicken).

Die "neue" Farbe kannst du in dem Dialog aber nur durch "Farbverschiebung", also über die Schieber verändern.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (10. Februar 2003)

*blau machen*

Also,
da gibt's viele Möglichkeiten. Gehen wir davon aus, Du hast mittels "Lasso", "Zauberstab", "Farbbereich auswählen..." oder sonstwie Deine Farbe ausgewählt. 
Dann:
wählste Deine Vordergrundfarbe mittels Doppelklick auf das entsprechende Kästchen inner Werkzeugpalette aus. Im aufspingenden Dialogfeld kannste die Farben nach CMYK-, RGB-, HSB- oder Hexadezimalwerten (entspr. Webfarben) eingeben.

Danach:
• gehste auf >Bearbeiten >Fläche füllen... und füllst alles mit der ausgwählten Vordergrundfarbe
oder
• du ballerst Deine ausgewählten Stellen nacheinander mit dem Füllwerkzeug (dem umkippenden Farbeimer in Deiner Werkzeugpalette) durch jeweiliges anklicken voll.
oder
• Du hast die Hintergrundfarbe bestimmt und brauchst nur noch die Löschtaste zu drücken (bist Du nicht auf der Hintergrundebene Deines Bildchens, musst Du die Shift-Taste mitgedrrückt halten)

So mein lieber surfa, nun musst Du Dich eintscheiden. Ob Du falsch bist, oder richtig stehst, siehst Du, wenn das Licht ausgeht!


----------

